
Some assembly required - on writing assemblers - iuguy
http://www.dadhacker.com/blog/?p=1051
======
alexwestholm
For those that might actually want to write an assembler:
[http://homepage.mac.com/randyhyde/webster.cs.ucr.edu/RollYou...](http://homepage.mac.com/randyhyde/webster.cs.ucr.edu/RollYourOwn/index.html)

Pretty interesting stuff, actually. Particularly when you see what's possible,
e.g.:
[http://homepage.mac.com/randyhyde/webster.cs.ucr.edu/HighLev...](http://homepage.mac.com/randyhyde/webster.cs.ucr.edu/HighLevelAsm/index.html)

